
Chinese researcher w. link to military in hiding in consulate in San Francisco - 737min
https://www.usatoday.com/5492095002
======
737min
Working link - sorry about that -
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2020/07/23/chinese...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2020/07/23/chinese-
scientist-hiding-consulate-san-francisco/5492095002/) Thanks SyneRider!

------
ReedJessen
Was this article taken down? Link is broken.

~~~
HappySweeney
I got the same thing, and looked for the story to supply the proper link, but
couldn't find it.

~~~
SyneRyder
Might have been renamed to this one:

FBI believes Chinese researcher with links to Beijing's military in hiding in
consulate in San Francisco

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2020/07/23/chinese...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2020/07/23/chinese-
scientist-hiding-consulate-san-francisco/5492095002/)

~~~
737min
Thank you, added it above but couldn’t edit

